# What’s your 5 yr winemaking plan??



## Ajmassa (Mar 31, 2018)

Are you still progressing and scaling up your winemaking? Scaling down? Are you comfortable where you are currently?
Whether kits, country fruit wine, seasonal grapes, your own vineyard’s grapes- what are your goals with this hobby and where are you at now in relation?


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 31, 2018)

From stomping as a kid to my 1st juice bucket I always knew what I wanted. Life and family just slowed it down somewhat lol. 
But my whole end goal in this game is to make 1 large single varietal routine grape batch a year. Not constantly figuring numbers. And make it a family effort- From my father to my young nephews<—-Hoping it ‘takes’ on one of em. I’d love a young apprentice when I’m older. 
Perfect world - 100L VCT with 2’full size barrels always filled- retiring and replacing on a routine basis. keeping a portion in bulk to have blending parties every couple yrs. I think that goal is more than achievable in time. Still cutting my teeth now, but intend to have started the large batches in 5 yrs.


----------



## Scooter68 (Mar 31, 2018)

Just winging it. What I make depends on the time and resources I have. I try to use fresh fruit only except for those varieties I don't grow or can't find at the local fruit stand = Black Currant and Tart Cherry. Working on the Tart Cherry with 4 new cherry trees.
Planning for something like this sort of defeats the purpose for me - *this is a hobby -* one that produces something I can share readily and keep around as well. Other than planting trees or bushes with the hope of a harvest, planning is not something I worry about beyond having bottles in hand when it's time to bottle. 
I also do woodworking, garden, and take care of 18 acres of woods and fields. Those who have some burning desire to launch a business etc - fine, but for me this is my fun hobby that anyone who knew me 20 years ago would never see me doing. And since I'm retired - I take everything one day at a time - enjoying life.
I make batches between 1 - three gallons and generally use one variety of fruit in my wine. Other than three cans of grape wine base, I have made only fruit wines since I can purchase any kind of grape wine inexpensively. Not being able to get pure fruit wines I wanted is why I started this hobby.


----------



## dralarms (Mar 31, 2018)

Making as much as I can n


----------



## skyfire322 (Mar 31, 2018)

Right now, I only have one kit going. Now that I'm moving somewhere that actually has a very large shed with workspace, I plan on ramping it up a bit. Maybe a year or two down the road I'll plant a few vines and source some grapes to start from scratch, but we'll see where things take me


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 31, 2018)

Scooter and I couldn’t be more opposite. Lol. It’s my hobby but also a family tradition that would otherwise have died out if not for me. Always had it in my head to bring it back to the scale it was 25 yrs ago- or at least “making as much as I can” too. 
And now moved in to a bigger home makes more obtainable.


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Mar 31, 2018)

I just make whatever, whenever.  biggest batch I’ve done is 3 gallons. I just like to constantly make new things, so I do a lot of small batches in case they’re bad. Although lately I seem to be making a lot of 2 gallon batches. Wish they made 2 gallon carboys!


----------



## pgentile (Mar 31, 2018)

My 5 year or ultimate goal is to eventually have a single 3000 gallon barrel that has dispensing capabilities in each room of my house. And this would get me just about through a year.

Seriously I think I will end up each year going forward, not much different than the last two but bigger batches, making an all grape blend at each harvest, spring and fall. Will continue to make juice buckets to follow up on the skins of the all grape batches as a more general table wine. Will make some single varietals some years when I feel like it. Make a fruit wine or two over the summer for others. And a bucket or two of something white each year. I do like some variety. Oh yeah an elderberry is on my list each year going forward.

This is probably my last year testing the boundaries of what can be fermented, ie garlic, onion, etc.

I do really like having something to work on all year, frozen must is intriguing for the off times in the future.


----------



## Jal5 (Mar 31, 2018)

I’m very new at this but my idea is to do a juice bucket spring and fall plus a fresh fruit wine in the summer and a frozen fruit wine in the winter. That should keep us pretty good at 5g batches each.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 31, 2018)

That's a good question. When I started this ~4.5 years ago, my explicit goal was to get to the point that I was mostly drinking wine that I made. I am not sure why, but that was my goal. I have more or less achieved that, almost entirely on kits (and a few white buckets).

Now, I have a grand total of 1 fermentation from fresh grapes under my belt. Perhaps my new goal is to be mostly drinking wine I made from grapes? Another factor, however, is that I don't expect to be in this house 5 years from now, but downsize instead. So it probably doesn't make sense to have a 500 bottle supply aging in the basement when it comes time to move.  Long story short, I don't know my plan!


----------



## Doug’s wines (Mar 31, 2018)

For me this is a hobby and I find that when I put too much structure and long term planning into a hobby, it becomes work and I lose interest. My hobby time horizons tend to be annual or shorter. Right now I’m trying to make some wine to drink now, while I also craft a set of wines that when my wine snob friends drink them they say “[email protected] that’s good”. So far I’ve made good wine, but mostly young and still too fruit forward or one dimensional. I’m looking to craft that multideminsional complex Bourdeaux, Brunello, Pinot, or <insert your favorite red>. So the five year plan, open a couple of the reds I begin to bulk age this year! In the meantime, I hope I am making and tasting (read: drinking) a lot of “good” young wine!


----------



## balatonwine (Apr 1, 2018)

I have finally gotten tired of all the pruning, mowing, tilling, spraying in the vineyards. 

So I decided to scale down the vineyards. All the way to bonsai vineyards. On my window sill. One bonsai vine per variety will be the new vineyards. I already started this morning:




But, with careful management, I think I may actually get more grapes with my new vineyards. So I plan to scale up my wine processing setup. I even went out and purchased a new, larger press:





Yes, big changes happening here. Quite excited about this new plan! 

But can't write more. Don't have time! I have three more vineyards to plant today (and by "vineyards" I of course mean "individual pots"), and am running out of time to do planting!. Yes, Spring is already past marching on (pun intended), and time is moving so fast it is already the first day of a new month!


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 1, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> That's a good question. When I started this ~4.5 years ago, my explicit goal was to get to the point that I was mostly drinking wine that I made. I am not sure why, but that was my goal. I have more or less achieved that, almost entirely on kits (and a few white buckets).
> 
> Now, I have a grand total of 1 fermentation from fresh grapes under my belt. Perhaps my new goal is to be mostly drinking wine I made from grapes? Another factor, however, is that I don't expect to be in this house 5 years from now, but downsize instead. So it probably doesn't make sense to have a 500 bottle supply aging in the basement when it comes time to move.  Long story short, I don't know my plan!



Sounds like we're in the exact same place, only different. We plan on retiring / moving in the next 4 or 5 years but are looking for a much bigger home, lot and bigger wine making building. We're up to about 1000lbs of grapes but that's shared by two families so I'd expect that to cut by half when we move. All in all I hope to stay pretty consistent from then on.
Mike


----------



## NorCal (Apr 1, 2018)

I need to dial things back. I enjoy making wine and have been doing it in quantities that exceed me, my friends and family’s ability to consume. I did two 150 gallon back to back years. This year I’m targeting 80 gallons, (red, rose, sparkling) but grapes have a way of finding me.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Beside my daugter moving out freeing up over 300sq. Ft. Of 2 room apartment that will serve very well as wine making kitchen and honey extraction area, with sitting and storage room. 
I hope by then to have accumulated a few varieties. To hold tasting parties with finished aged wines.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 1, 2018)

Great thread! Like Sour_Grapes I don't know what my plan is. Too new to decide and my palette has a way to go so I'm not even sure I know exactly what I like. In my short time of making wine though I find the more grapes I use the better I think the wine is although it could be in my head. For shorter term goals I just want to make wine that is more then drinkable and I'm not embarassed to give away. Longer goal for now is to make continually superior wine. For variety I think I will continue to make smaller batches and keep it around 60 - 70 gallons a year.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 1, 2018)

Great topic, got me thinking. Besides lower quantities, over the next 5 years I’d really like to make some varietals that I haven’t made in the past. Some French white blends, Pinot Noir, Classic Italian. 

I would like to try new things to improve the quality of the wine, starting with different pruning of the vines. Maybe get brave with a natural ferment, figure out how to cold soak 1,000 lbs of grapes at a time, do some field blending, add some white varieties in there as well.


----------



## sdelli (Apr 1, 2018)

Because I have this bad habit of blowing up my businesses and hobbies to the nine... I am in the process of getting my commercial license. Then, tasting parties and website to make purchases. Not because I need the income. Just need to set a path to make some wine go away so I can keep making more!


----------



## sdelli (Apr 1, 2018)

sdelli said:


> Because I have this bad habit of blowing up my businesses and hobbies to the nine... I am in the process of getting my commercial license. Then, tasting parties and website to make purchases. Not because I need the income. Just need to set a path to make some wine go away so I can keep making more!


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 1, 2018)

sdelli said:


> View attachment 47769
> 
> View attachment 47770


Needs a "Likes A lot!!!" button!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 1, 2018)

I like others on this forum - 

I am scaling back on production for at least this year - I have approx. 300 + bottles of wine and 5 carboys left, That will need to be bottled in the next 6 months or so. 

I am definitely getting more picky on what I want to ferment with, to make better wine than previously.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 1, 2018)

I am like Steve above. This year, I'm be scaling back some. That probably means longer bulk aging, more measuring, more testing and hopefully better wines. I gotta drink up some of that about 1000 bottles sitting in my basement.


----------



## FTC Wines (Apr 2, 2018)

We too are scaling back some. We have almost 900 bottles and 250 in carboys. So we are now concentrating on making wine from grapes & juice buckets. Will still make some wine from concentrate for our early drinkers, but early drinkers are now at 1 year vrs the 6 months they used to be. Roy


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 2, 2018)

Everyone is scaling down! I guess someone’s gotta pick up the slack 
The idea scaling UP is definitely fun. And hard not to be upbeat and enthusiastic about it. Hoping that by age 40 I’ll have some big barrels filled. And possibly locked down a connection for high quality grapes outside my typical suppliers. 
My future apprentice almost lost a finger to the floor corker last night at Easter dinner. Then actually asked “so how does the grape juice become alcohol anyway?” unprompted. He’s Only 8, but the force seems strong in him.


----------



## Redbird1 (Apr 2, 2018)

I'll probably keep a similar pace on the winemaking side of the house. 4-5 kits per year, plus some smaller batches of fruit wine. I might add a white juice bucket in the next couple years to start working towards all-grape batches. 

The plan is to add some ciders to the mix this year and a couple more batches of beer now that we finished up the last of the bigger, near-term house projects. Next up in a couple years will be a bar with a homemade keezer for beer and sparkling cider! That's one project I'm actually looking forward to.


----------



## KevinL (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm scaling up. Planting another 75 vines in spring. I should be pulling in a modest harvest this year. I've been making a few kits a year for the first 10 years of my wine making, and since I moved to my new place with enough space to plant I figured I'd go all in. Throughout that time I've done a few country fruit batches and fresh grape ones.

I'm also in the process of getting my commercial license, although it looks like I still might be producing less than some of the hobbyists! Hoping to go from last years 20 gallons to 40 gallons this year.


----------



## Mismost (Apr 2, 2018)

Five year plan? To still be making wine! But, I have zero desire to go "from grapes"...just means more gear, more ate up storage place, more crap.
I am going to stick with kits and maybe juice buckets if I can find some around San Antonio. I like simple, works for me.


----------



## Slappy (Apr 3, 2018)

I currently do as much as I can in the space I have. So that's about a quarter tonne of grapes at vintage time, and a few gallon batches of fruit wines and meads in between. But my 5 year plan involves buying a bigger house and I've made it clear that I want a very big shed that I can hopefully dig a cellar under. Plan is for one side of the shed to be my winery and brewery with a bar in it. And the other side for my boats and other toys and tools. I want to crush a tonne a year of various red grapes. I'm lucky to have access to world class wine regions within an hour to 2 hours drive so have so many options. Beautiful old vine Grenache and Shiraz from Barossa Valley, cool climate Shiraz and lovely Pinot Noir from the hills area. Some good Cabernet Sauvignon around the place as well. Plus a few fringe varieties I can grab here and there to blend or do small stand alone batches. Should be plenty to keep me occupied and my friends and family well supplied which is what it's all about. I'm glad I found this hobby and am surprised I never found it earlier considering I've been brewing for 15 years.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 3, 2018)

I can't say that i have a 5 year plan, mine's more like year to year. During 2018, I'll probably just make one batch of wine in the Fall, just as in 2017, while finishing the barrel aging and bottling of wines from previous efforts. The occasional white wine production could occur as those supplies dwindle. Currently, my cellaring ability is pretty much at capacity, and the wines that I've made are getting some age on them, kits are in the 2-4 year range, while the oldest grape wines are just hitting 2 years. Been drinking / gifting the kit wines regularly to make room for the grape wines, which still need some bottle time before they hit the drinking cycle. Really looking forward to retiring the fleet of small barrels and just having one large barrel per year to deal with.


----------



## wpt-me (Apr 3, 2018)

At my age ?? Enjoying the present. Making whatever strikes my fancy, but i am also still trying
to learn and keep reading. Made my first juice bucket last fall.

Bill


----------



## jburtner (Apr 3, 2018)

5yr plan -
Continue making grape wines, fruit wines, and meads in the basement. 

Start a small garigiste and sell small batch wines. 75-150 cases / yr. just need a place 

-j


----------



## JohnT (Apr 3, 2018)

My plan is to (unfortunately) scale down or (better yet) hand off the operation to a family member.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 3, 2018)

JohnT said:


> My plan is to (unfortunately) scale down or (better yet) hand off the operation to a family member.



I can't believe you posted this. Not knowing you except for the forum it appears you enjoy making wine and all that goes with it. Be carefull what you wish for.


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 3, 2018)

Slappy said:


> I currently do as much as I can in the space I have. So that's about a quarter tonne of grapes at vintage time, and a few gallon batches of fruit wines and meads in between. But my 5 year plan involves buying a bigger house and I've made it clear that I want a very big shed that I can hopefully dig a cellar under. Plan is for one side of the shed to be my winery and brewery with a bar in it. And the other side for my boats and other toys and tools. I want to crush a tonne a year of various red grapes.........Should be plenty to keep me occupied and my friends and family well supplied which is what it's all about.



YES! Your cellar idea sounds awesome. It’s fun when you start to look at homes- because that’s when a rough idea becomes real, needing to factor your wine into your house hunt. It definitely forced me to think about the future. And a few others too it seems. 
Every post is interesting really with all different stages in life and winemaking. And reading about the ones who already ‘been there done that’- and the different things being done to shake it up and keep interesting. — always loved the term ‘garagiste’ even tho I only recently learned the true meaning. 
@sdelli great pics! Going commercial is a whole other ballgame. You make wine from Napa grapes IIRC right? Any rough idea on cost per bottle yer? And if your supplier also makes wine will they continue to sell to you knowing you’ve gone commercial?


----------



## Mcjeff (Apr 3, 2018)

So we have a few acres that we had horses on..kids get older, # of horses and pastures dwindle. I told my wife we need to do something with the land besides just mowing it..She vetoed cattle, sweet corn and other ideas...so my son said what about grapes & wine?...so here we are. Planted Marquette and Cayuga last year, Noiret and Chambourcin to plant this year. A brewer friend wants me to plant hops. So while I'm waiting for them to mature, I built a winemaking area and 240 bottle wine rack. Took a class and have done 4 kits so far and I just ordered some Chilean Juice.....having fun so far, we'll see how far it takes us!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I can't believe you posted this. Not knowing you except for the forum it appears you enjoy making wine and all that goes with it. Be carefull what you wish for.



Winemaking has been a major part of my life for a good thirty years. It has taken my blood, sweat, tears, and a great deal of finances. Although I have been on the receiving end of a lot of aggravation, winemaking has given me great joy. The crush day events, bottling parties, racking parties, and wine tasting parties have been well worth it all. Just simply being able to relax, rest my back, and sip the rewards makes it all worth while.

Winemaking has taught me a great deal about people. Mainly, it has taught me how to tell a true friend from a dishonest jerk that only wants something from you (it's a long story) and how each should be dealt with. In that way winemaking has made me a more grounded person. 

I have received awards and accolades galore. Currently my medal count stands at well over 100. This is not bad since I only enter competitions only now and then. I guess a bigger man wouldn't care about external validations, but I have to admit that I do get a boost.

Currently, I run a wine club just for my family and a handful of good friends. The wine we make supplies over a dozen homes and the work involved at this level is something I can't do forever.

In five years, retirement from work will be just around the corner. This means down sizing all aspects of my life such as my house, car, general possessions, and (sadly) winemaking too. This will sadden most of my family, but the tough decisions will need to be made. 

My dream is that a family member (I have one in mind) will catch the bug a little harder want to take it over. I would be more than willing to share knowhow and simply hand over all of the equipment. That is, except for a couple of demijohns and a couple of carboys for personal use (I am retired, but not dead). This would be heaven since I could then play a more "let's ask the old man" roll until the Lord calls me home.

This would be wonderful. Winemaking has been in my family blood for over 10 generations and seeing it carried down to the next generation would be a life goal realized.

All in all, I am just in the planning stages now. For this year at least, It will still be "crush as usual". Next year things may be different. Since I age two years, I need to think way ahead.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 4, 2018)

@JohnT I was wondering the same - about you slowing down- but the 5 years out from retirement makes a lot of sense. Seems like there are a number of us in that same timeframe and what you say about planning for it is really starting to play into almost all of my decisions at this point. I'm also thinking what year will be our last crush here in california, even thinking what time of year to move that would have the least amount of problems moving our built up supplies of wine. We're pretty fortunate to be able to plan for it and, all in all, really excited about the next phase. I've mentioned moving to Arizona before but haven't really spelled out that the towns were looking at are in or around the Verde Valley which is the home to a growing number of vineyards and wineries. It's a growing and upcoming wine region and I figure why not be there for our second half and watch it grow. Might even try to find some part time volunteer work around a winery. I certainly can't afford to go live in Napa or Sonoma or even Paso Robles. We're actually spending a few days out there towards the end of this month to look at lots. Lori has just about got me talked into buying the land now, planning and designing the house for a few years and then building our own place at the same time we close our company here.

Interesting Post. I guess planning for the next 5 years is essentially setting yourself up for the following 5 years and so on....

Mike


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2018)

That bit about finding some volunteer work is exactly my though. We plan to move to an upcoming wine area as well and there are about a dozen wineries in the area.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 4, 2018)

careful what you plan for... you might end up with a second career as head winemaker for some craft winery.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2018)

Kraffty said:


> careful what you plan for... you might end up with a second career as head winemaker for some craft winery.


... with a little luck


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 4, 2018)

I do volunteer work at some wineries. Depending on what is going on it's hard work sometimes. Fun picking the winemakers brain plus it's been my in for buying local grapes.


----------



## Scooter68 (Apr 4, 2018)

Mcjeff said:


> So we have a few acres that we had horses on..kids get older, # of horses and pastures dwindle. I told my wife we need to do something with the land besides just mowing it..She vetoed cattle, sweet corn and other ideas...so my son said what about grapes & wine?...so here we are. Planted Marquette and Cayuga last year, Noiret and Chambourcin to plant this year. A brewer friend wants me to plant hops. So while I'm waiting for them to mature, I built a winemaking area and 240 bottle wine rack. Took a class and have done 4 kits so far and I just ordered some Chilean Juice.....having fun so far, we'll see how far it takes us!




I see one *SERIOUS* problem with your plan so far. *ONLY 240 bottle rack? * Man that's small - I have about 90 bottles on my rack and I am really small timing it. My batches are never larger than 3 gallons. Think you need to triple that rack space.

Seriously you are off to a good start but you really do need a larger rack. AND space for storing aging wine and empty bottles - if you don't have that already. m I'll be looking forward to reports the first season your vines kick into production.


----------



## Johny99 (Apr 4, 2018)

Ah something on my mind as I just hit 60. The half acre of vines I have is all I can do with my day job, but as raised above, what about when I retire in a few years? Plant more and go legal as I’ll have more time and as said above, won’t need the money but am not keeping up with drinking and giving away what I make now. Or as others, @krafty, muse, cut back and volunteer again with others....to much to ponder so I think I’ll just finish pruning and taste some more

And Kevin, you had me going with your post. I was afraid I was going to see all your vines ripped out when we visit


----------



## AkTom (Apr 5, 2018)

My 5 year plan... sell my house (the market is pretty soft right now). Move down to WA, set up my hobby brewery/winery and help Johny drink his wine...


----------



## balatonwine (Apr 5, 2018)

JohnT said:


> Winemaking has been in my family blood for over 10 generations and seeing it carried down to the next generation would be a life goal realized.



My father was the first in his family to not become a farmer. And the first to complete HS, and go to college. He even when to graduate school. I also went to graduate school. And now.... I am back farming. Some times these things are not lost. They may just skip a generation or two.


----------



## balatonwine (Apr 5, 2018)

Johny99 said:


> And Kevin, you had me going with your post. I was afraid I was going to see all your vines ripped out when we visit



I declare temporary insanity, because when I first saw the thread on April 1st I could not resist. 

Besides, with my current insanity, and escalation of commitment, I would never ripe out my vineyards.


----------



## baron4406 (Apr 5, 2018)

This year I plan on planting 10 vines each of 3 hybrids, probably Marquette, Noriet, and not sure about the third. Then I'm gonna steal another member's plan and propagate the vines over the next few years. I have room in my yard for around 80 to 100 vines but I'd better 1. Get more friends who drink wine and 2. retire to take care of that many vines if i plant that many.


----------



## Scooter68 (Apr 6, 2018)

baron4406 said:


> This year I plan on planting 10 vines each of 3 hybrids, probably Marquette, Noriet, and not sure about the third. Then I'm gonna steal another member's plan and propagate the vines over the next few years. I have room in my yard for around 80 to 100 vines but I'd better 1. Get more friends who drink wine and 2. retire to take care of that many vines if i plant that many.


 Yup! You don't want to be doing this solo:


----------



## JohnT (Apr 6, 2018)

Sorry,

I got this stuck in my head right now....

Tear drops on the city, Bad @Scooter68 searching for his groove
Seem like the whole world walking pretty and you can't find the room to move
Well, everybody better move over, that's all
'Cause I'm running on the bad side and I got my back to the wall


----------



## balatonwine (Apr 7, 2018)

Scooter68 said:


> Yup! You don't want to be doing this solo:



When working solo, you just need some really cool gadgets proper tools for the job  :


----------



## Mcjeff (Apr 7, 2018)

Scooter68 said:


> I see one *SERIOUS* problem with your plan so far. *ONLY 240 bottle rack? * Man that's small - I have about 90 bottles on my rack and I am really small timing it. My batches are never larger than 3 gallons. Think you need to triple that rack space.
> 
> Seriously you are off to a good start but you really do need a larger rack. AND space for storing aging wine and empty bottles - if you don't have that already. m I'll be looking forward to reports the first season your vines kick into production.


Thanks for the encouragement. I did build a jig for the wine rack. It’s ready to go to make more when I need it. Next plan for the winemaking area is shelves/racking area for the carboys


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 7, 2018)

Scooter68 said:


> I see one *SERIOUS* problem with your plan so far. *ONLY 240 bottle rack? * Man that's small - I have about 90 bottles on my rack and I am really small timing it. My batches are never larger than 3 gallons. Think you need to triple that rack space.
> 
> I built my rack to hold 320 bottles. Just over a year into it and once last spring and fall are ready to bottle I'm full. I'm not ever sure I have enough space right now for my spring carboys.


----------



## Scooter68 (Apr 7, 2018)

Mcjeff said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I did build a jig for the wine rack. It’s ready to go to make more when I need it. Next plan for the winemaking area is shelves/racking area for the carboys


Yeah that rack for the carboys is important. If you invest in an AIO no problem but for some of us getting the carboys moved can be an issue. BUT on the scale you are looking at, a pump or AIO is your best bet. Get the rack height right for working on them.


----------



## Johny99 (Apr 7, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> When working solo, you just need some really cool gadgets proper tools for the job  :



Do you think the vine knows it’s not being individually cared for by a human? I do.


----------



## Scooter68 (Apr 7, 2018)

Johny99 said:


> Do you think the vine knows it’s not being individually cared for by a human? I do.



In a vineyard this large are any humans touching the vines, the grapes etc at anytime? I know that doesn't mean it isn't good wine but, somehow there's something about 'hands on' somewhere along the way. Otherwise it's sorta like white bread, it's just there with no particular personality.


----------



## wrongway (Apr 11, 2018)

I am very new to wine making and about 6 years from retiring but yet would like to work or better run a winery with very good country wines.
I know I am new to this hobby but I just cant see myself ever getting bored with wine making. Would be awesome if there was a local winery that I could work or volunteer at! Cheers Everyone.
.


----------



## JamesGrape (Apr 12, 2018)

With three carboys in the wine room looking pretty my wife is ready to go commercial, lol. I am blessed in so many ways. If the stars align I may do that in late 2019. Or perhaps in 2021. I am probably different in that for me business planning is a multi-year round trip. I start with dirt and build a suitable and attractive multi-use commercial building. At the end of the cycle I sell the business and lease or sell the building. There is typically more money made in the sale of the building than the sale of the business. If I don’t find the right dirt it’s a no-go. But I have a location and an urban winery in a small but affluent community could be a very “social“ businesss that we might enjoy for quite some time. It’s nothing I have to do, but it’s quite possible and even likely. My wife is ready - and that’s beyond huge.


----------



## tjgaul (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm just a few years out from retirement myself, but I'm ramping up. So far I'm into this about 2 years and 20+ batches, mostly kits, plus some fruit wines. The ticket below is what started it all for me. A 25 winery tour around Seneca Lake (Finger Lakes in NYS) that opened my eyes to the joy of wine. I've been keeping the carboys full, but I'm also allowing the wine to bulk age sufficiently (reds more so than whites). Last spring I planted an assortment of 26 vines, mostly hybrids. So my 5 year plan is to continue making kits for at least 2 more seasons and then transition to making wine from grapes. I have begun to focus primarily on the big kits and expect that I will continue them even after I have my own grapes to make the varieties that aren't accessible in my region. I fully anticipate growing my participation in this hobby until I am too old and weak to lift a full 6 gal carboy . . . . and then I'll switch to 3 gal carboys!


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 12, 2018)

tjgaul said:


> I'm just a few years out from retirement myself, but I'm ramping up. So far I'm into this about 2 years and 20+ batches, mostly kits, plus some fruit wines. The ticket below is what started it all for me. A 25 winery tour around Seneca Lake (Finger Lakes in NYS) that opened my eyes to the joy of wine. I've been keeping the carboys full, but I'm also allowing the wine to bulk age sufficiently (reds more so than whites). Last spring I planted an assortment of 26 vines, mostly hybrids. So my 5 year plan is to continue making kits for at least 2 more seasons and then transition to making wine from grapes. I have begun to focus primarily on the big kits and expect that I will continue them even after I have my own grapes to make the varieties that aren't accessible in my region. I fully anticipate growing my participation in this hobby until I am too old and weak to lift a full 6 gal carboy . . . . and then I'll switch to 3 gal carboys!
> 
> View attachment 48074



Then go to ones, you don't ever have to stop!


----------



## VillaVino (Apr 15, 2018)

Scooter68 said:


> Yup! You don't want to be doing this solo:
> View attachment 47892


How do those electric clippers work? How long does the charge last?


----------



## VillaVino (Apr 15, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Are you still progressing and scaling up your winemaking? Scaling down? Are you comfortable where you are currently?
> Whether kits, country fruit wine, seasonal grapes, your own vineyard’s grapes- what are your goals with this hobby and where are you at now in relation?






Ajmassa5983 said:


> Are you still progressing and scaling up your winemaking? Scaling down? Are you comfortable where you are currently?
> Whether kits, country fruit wine, seasonal grapes, your own vineyard’s grapes- what are your goals with this hobby and where are you at now in relation?



I want to learn how to get the acid correct for each batch. Bought a vinmetrica SC-200 pH/TA meter and will learn how to use it as harvest get close this fall. I will have to automate the hedging. Doing 3 acres by gas powered shears is easier than before but I’ll need something for the front of the tractor. I need to make my leaf blower mod sprayer too. There, that’s the plan for the next 3 years. Retiring in 4 years and plan to snowbird so that hopefully will work out.


----------



## Scooter68 (Apr 16, 2018)

VillaVino said:


> How do those electric clippers work?  How long does the charge last?


Don't know = This was on the hillside along the Rhein River - 2002, a random guy we saw out there in the cold pruning.


----------



## Skunk (May 22, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Are you still progressing and scaling up your winemaking? Scaling down? Are you comfortable where you are currently?
> Whether kits, country fruit wine, seasonal grapes, your own vineyard’s grapes- what are your goals with this hobby and where are you at now in relation?


Well seeing as I'm a few beginner, on my first batch of wine from a kit, I have no other option but to scale up lol. 

My plan is just to lean as much as I can and see noticable improvements. I'm hoping to be able to produce quality drinks for myself, wife and friends and family. Nothing fancy but plan to keep my fermentors and carboys in action as best as I can. 

I have plans to utilize an abundance of Crab apples, Raspberrys, Strawberrys and Saskatoon berrys I have growing on my property come harvest. 

I would also like to venture off and try my hand at brewing some suds..

Other than small time brewer I don't have any lofty plans other than to learn as much as I can. Hopefully the community will be able to get to a decent place where I'm rolling out a few hundred bottles per year. So far the community has been great me!


----------

